# Bradford White Icon System



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm just now seeing the literature on these.

Anyone have any experience with them yet? Your thoughts?

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/icon.asp




> *Separate Immersed Thermowell* - High strength advanced polymer composite thermowell provides isolation between electronic temperature sensor and surrounding water. No need to drain the tank when removing, or replacing the gas valve.


I hope I'm way off, but my first thought was of the plastic headed sandhog elements of years past.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

read about them at the supply house the other day. Had some brochures, and other literature, plasterd on the walls. Got a free BW tshirt too.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I didn't get a tee shirt  

Unit seems to work just great ! Installed a few so far ,,,,, time will tell !!


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

They remind me of the "Smart Valves" that A.O. Smith has on their power vented water heaters....easy to troubleshoot.

I haven't had any experience with the Icon though.


----------



## 303 Mechanical (Sep 30, 2009)

*Icon*

The ICON Standard gas valve will serve as the foundation where accessories can be applied. Accessories such as a “programmable set back” like a programmable thermostat, where the heater can be set back during off peak hours as well as a few other accessories. Gives you more to sell than just the water heater.


----------

